# Belly Boot und Wind



## Since1887 (17. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute, ich bin nach meinem ersten misglücktem Bellybootversuch noch nicht wieder los gewesen. Werde das wohl auch erstmal nicht schaffen (Kumpel fehlt noch die Wathose). Habe aber eine grundsätzliche Frage, bis zu welchem Wind darf/sollte man max mit dem Belly unterwegs sein. Heute ist hier in Kiel ja so um bft 4. Ist so ein Wind noch ok oder schon zu viel? Kitzeberg und Möltenort ist bei diesem wind ja meist nicht sooo viel Wind wie z.b Schönberg/Heidkate. Also wäre dieser Wind schon zu stark? Auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass ich und mein Kumpel noch anfänger wären.


----------



## Watfischer84 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Boot und Wind*

Moin moin.

ich glaub heut is n bisschen viel des guten.
komme gerade aus bülk, das is doch schon ne steife briese.

Also ich fahre so bis max 3 raus. Kommt aber auch immer drauf an aus welcher richtung der wind kommt.
bei ablandigem z.b. gar nicht!!! 

und wie schon gesagt am besten nie allein.
kitzeberg liegt eigendlich schon gut geschützt, 
wenn man da nich so weit raus fährt geht das meistens.

Hoffe anker und weste... sind dabei.


----------



## Since1887 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Boot und Wind*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> ich glaub heut is n bisschen viel des guten.
> komme gerade aus bülk, das is doch schon ne steife briese.
> ...


 

Wie gesagt werde heute sowieso nicht rausfahren. Natürlich ist die Weste immer dabei. Wollte eben nur generell mal wissen, bis zu welchem Wind ihr rausfahrt.


----------



## fimo (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Boot und Wind*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich fahre so bis max 3 raus. Kommt aber auch immer drauf an aus welcher richtung der wind kommt.
> bei ablandigem z.b. gar nicht!!! ....



... ja, max. 3 Bft (also bis 20 km/h) ist ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt. Ich persönlich finde 3 Bft ablandig ja besser als auflandig, denn die See ist ruhiger (besonders um die erste Sandbank herum). Neben den Windvorhersagen bieten Dir einige Webcams in der Kieler + Eckernförder Bucht einen guten Überblick, ob nun alles spiegelglatt ist oder sich weiße Schaumkronen zeigen...

Genauso wie beim Überholen mit dem Auto: Im Zweifel nie!

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## goeddoek (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Boot und Wind*



fimo schrieb:


> Genauso wie beim Überholen mit dem Auto: Im Zweifel nie!




Fein geschrieben #6

Immer bedenken; richtig weit treibt man meistens nur einmal ab  und das ist dann :r

Ablandiger Wind? Fein beim rausfahren ;-)) Ich hab lieber auflandigen Wind. Wenn man dann wieder rein will, hilft's doch ziemlich. 

Und  gaaanz fix kann sich der Wind drehen. Wenn ihr mit dem ganzen Gerödel vor Ort seid, könnt ihr immer noch mit der Watbüx von der Küste aus fangen :vik:

Wenn Dir dein - hoffentlich gut ausgeprägtes - Gefühl sagt: "heute nicht" oder "bleiben wir mal dicht unter Land" - beslasse es dabei


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Belly Boot und Wind*

Hier mal div. Infos über das BellyBoot Angeln, ist ein Auszug von unserer page!
______________________________________________________

*Teil I: Ausrüstung, Verhalten, Bootstypen*​Das Angeln in der Ostsee vom BellyBoat, oder sinngemäß übersetzt Bauchboot, gewinnt in letzter Zeit immer mehr Anhänger. Ich will in diesem Bericht über die nötigen Sicherheitsausrüstungen und das Verhalten auf See berichten.
Neben dem Bellyboat an sich braucht man noch jede Menge anderer Ausrüstungsgegenstände. 
Da wäre zum einen die Wathose zu nennen. Im Sommer geht es evtl. auch mal für ein paar Stunden ohne, aber spätestens im Herbst oder Winter ist sie zwingend nötig. Genauso die Watjacke, zumal diese sich nicht mit Wasser vollsaugen kann, wie es normale Jacken tun.
Zum anderen die Flossen, ohne die man ja nicht vorankommen würde. Viele empfehlen hier Geräteflossen von Mares. Allerdings gibt es hier auch andere gute Hersteller, die gleichwertige Flossen zu niedrigeren Preisen verkaufen. 
Ich selbst benutze z.B. welche der Firma AquaLung.
Zur Sicherheitsausrüstung sollte auf jeden Fall eine Automatik-Rettungsweste mit mind. 150N Auftrieb gehören. Besser noch 275N, da diese auch bei schwerer Kleidung (Wathose, nasse Watjacke, etc.) eine ohnmachtsichere Rückenlage gewährleistet.
Des Weiteren ein wasserfest verpacktes Handy mit der Nummer der Seenotrettung (124 124) und einige Signal-Rauchfackeln und für diejenigen, die auch in der Dämmerung bzw. nachts rausfahren, Signalkugeln. Kompass bzw. Hand-GPS darf auch nicht fehlen.
Des Weiteren braucht man einen Anker von rund 1kg um am Angelplatz zu bleiben, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit mit den Flossen paddeln will. Auch für den Fall, dass man von der Strömung mit rausgezogen wird, ist ein Anker sehr wichtig!!! Es empfiehlt sich mind. die doppelte Wassertiefe als Ankerleine dabei zu haben. Wer nicht genau weiß, wie tief es am Angelplatz ist, sollte etwa 30m mit dabei haben. 
Damit ist man fast immer gut bestückt. Auch hat sich etwa ein ½ Meter Kettenvorlauf aus schwerer rostfreier Eisenkette am Anker bewährt. Diese sorgt dafür, dass der Anker am Gewässergrund umkippt und so schneller greift.
Zum Verhalten auf See :
Man sollte nie alleine rausfahren! Zu zweit ist man auf jeden Fall sicherer. Sollte mal jemand kentern oder ein medizinisches Problem bekommen, kann der zweite Mann immernoch Hilfe holen. Zudem ist auf die Wetterverhältnisse zu achten. 
Ich selber fahre bis max. 3Bft. auflandigen bzw. bis max. 2bft ablandigen Wind raus. (Nur für Experten) 
Auch ist daran zu denken, dass die Strömung mit zunehmender Entfernung vom Strand zunimmt, also max. 300-400m raus. Wer weiter raus möchte, braucht ein Boot, 
ein Sit-on-Top Kajak (oftmals SOT abgekürzt) oder ähnliches.

Zu den verschiedenen Bootstypen :
Genauso ist nicht jeder Bellyboat Typ für die Ostsee geeignet bzw. nur eingeschränkt zu empfehlen. 
Die früher oft gesehenen ringförmigen Boote sind zum Glück fast vollständig aus der Szene verschwunden. Waren sie doch die am schlechtesten geeignete Form.
V und U Form Boote sind schon gut geeignet. 
Mit ihrer aufblasbaren Rückenlehne sind sie sehr komfortabel,
allerdings sitzt man bei diesen sehr tief im Wasser, was zu einem die Geschwindigkeit verringert, zum anderen im Winter auch schnell kalt werden kann.
V Boote der Bauart wie Togiak oder Outcast Fish Cat besitzen gegenüber den anderen V Booten einige Vorteile.
Man ist mit diesen aufgrund der schnittigen Form und der
hohen Sitzposition sehr schnell im Wasser unterwegs. 
Der hohen Sitzposition ist es auch zu verdanken, dass man
im Winter nicht so schnell friert. Allerdings sollte nicht
verschwiegen werden, dass diese Boote doch recht
windanfällig sind.
Wer diese Sicherheits- und Verhaltensregeln beherzigt,
wird eine schöne und sicherere Zeit beim BellyBoat-Angeln
auf der Ostsee erleben.



*Teil II : Rute, Rolle, Zubehör*​ 
Ich bevorzuge zum Fischen vom Belly kurze Ruten
zwischen 2,10m und 2,40m. 
Die Rute sollte eine möglischst durchgehende Aktion haben (eigene Meinung des Autors) und ein Handteil, das nicht über den Ellenbogen hinausgeht.
Das erleichtert zum einen das Werfen vom Belly, zum anderen das Handling beim Fischen. 
Ich habe mit längeren Handteilen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es doch sehr ermüdend ist, die Rute so weit vom Körper 
wegzuhalten. 
Dazu eine 3000er Rolle mit 0,12 – 0,15mm starken 
geflochtener Schnur.
Zum Spinnfischen kommen Montagen mit Springerfliege
bzw. Jig am Seitenarm (nur für Dorsch) zum Einsatz.
Speziell für die Montagen mit Jig am Seitenarm werden 
schwere Köder wie kleine Pilker oder schwere 
Meerforellenblinker benötigt, da der Jig sonst die
Laufeigenschaften zu stark beeinträchtigt werden.
Zum Naturköderangeln bieten sich Draht-Seitenarm-
Montagen, Nachläufermontagen ähnlich wie Brandungsangeln
bekannt.
Besonders das Angeln mit dem Buttlöffel macht riesig Spaß,
da dieses ein aktives Angeln ist, welches eher als 
Spinnfischen mit Naturködern beschrieben werden kann.


----------

